# Ft. Stewart Qualification Question



## scott30415 (Nov 23, 2016)

I haven't hunted Ft. Stewart since the late 90's and a lot of stuff has changed. Earlier this year I took a civilian job on base and it has me thinking about hunting on the base again. When you qualify with a bow now do you have to qualify with the bow you are hunting with and are you limited to that bow only to hunt with? If I qualify with my recurve, would I have to requalify with a compound or vice versa. I am going to get by pass and permit later next week, but I was asking some of you who have already been there and done it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 23, 2016)

Depends on who's working lol.  One year shot a longbow and was marked off on compound and crossbow. Next yr different person signed it different so to be safe plan on shooting what you want to  hunt with.


----------



## Curvebow05 (Nov 25, 2016)

I qualified a few weeks ago with the recurve and she checked off my recurve and longbow but not compound or crossbow.


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 26, 2016)

SELFBOW said:


> Depends on who's working lol.  One year shot a longbow and was marked off on compound and crossbow. Next yr different person signed it different so to be safe plan on shooting what you want to  hunt with.



Second that, it can be interesting, bring what you want to hunt with, personally at this point I think a compound inhibits your bow hunting.  Selfbow is right.  Good luck, I shot at a Sponge Box Square Pants Target on a 9" by 11" paper, it was like 87 degrees, my wife was right there watching too, also shot with a compounder (I believe he had a range finder), he was done in ten mins.  Just relax and let them fly!  Good luck


----------



## Killinstuff (Dec 6, 2016)

You can also qualify at Aim Center Mass on their DART system.  I thought it was better than doing it on base.


----------

